# MOA Aquarium



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 9, 2008)

I visited the Mall of the Americas Aquarium in Bloomington, Minnesota yesterday (February 8, 2008). It was a great exhibit. They mentioned an "infamous" shark v. shark attack. I found it on YouTube:

[video=youtube;K_d8KoL4NKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_d8KoL4NKM[/video]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 9, 2008)

Impressive. Looks like a neat exhibit, as far as the visitors' perspective of the tank.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 9, 2008)

Cool. We were just at the Aquarium in Okinawa the other day. They have a shark tank but I find those tanks depressing.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 9, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> Impressive. Looks like a neat exhibit, as far as the visitors' perspective of the tank.



It was really amazing to see the water above and around you as you walk (or stand on a moving walkway) through the aquarium. 

Also amazing were the "moon jellies", coral catsharks and one gigantic 30+ year-old lobster.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 18, 2008)

[video=youtube;bsE_YnBFvGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsE_YnBFvGE[/video]


----------

